# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  الگوریتم تشخیص دست خط

## jas1387

سلام دوستان گرامی

من می خواهم اطلاعاتی درباره الگوریتم دست خط بدست آورم و برنامه اش را بنویسم از دوستان کسانی که در این باره اطلاعاتی دارند لطفا با من به اشتراک بگذارند (مثل برنامه های با موس یا قلم نوری ما عددی رو دستی می نویسیم و اون با توجه به سمپل هاش مدل ش رو پیدا می کنه و خیلی خوشکل می نویسه )

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

در ابتدا شما بایستی یک سری عملیات preprocessing انجام بدید این عملیات شامل حذف نویز های احتمالی و segmentation  و threshold مناسب می باشد. البته چون دستخطه همون مرحله segmentation  یه جورایی شامل thresholding هم میشه.
بعد اون skew Detection و skew Correction رو دارید که برای این فاز معمولاً روشی که رایجه و خوب هم جواب میده با فرمولاسیون hough transform پیاده سازی شده و پس تشخیص زاویه تصویر رو چرخش می دید.
بعد اون باید برید سراغ Slant Correction . که برای اینکار می تونید از روش های geometry به فرض مثال Ellipse Fitting استفاده کنید و پس بدست آوردن میزان slant می تونید از shear transform برای اصلاح نمونه استفاده کنید. این مرحله یکی از مراحل مهم در تشخیص دستخطه.
پس از اون بایستی aspect ratio normalization انجام بدید که به سه روش linear , noneLinear , Moment اینکار صورت می گیره که ساده ترینش روش linear.
تا اینجا contour بدست آمده حالا بایستی یکسری Feature از این Contour ها استخراج کنید تو فاز بهترین feature بدست آوردن اسکلت مناسب که یکی از راه ها Distance transform برای اینکاره. یا از الگوریتم معروف Zhang-Suen می تونید استفاده کنید قابل ذکره که همه این روش ها زمان گیر و به صورت iterative هستند.
تو این فاز Feature بدست آمده رو با انواع روش های machine learing می تونید classify شون کنید غیر از روش ها از روش های graph matching هم می تونید یه همچین مقایسه ای رو انجام بدید

----------


## alirezazx

مبحث SPR که به دو موضوع : پنهان سازی متن در تصویر ، تشخیص دست خط اشاره می کنه .
می خواستم منبعی معرفی کنید این دو موضوع کامل توضیح بده.

----------

